# External course provider looking for PPS number



## Complainer (13 Jan 2010)

I'm doing an Occupational First Aid course in work, and the external trainer passed round a registration sheet looking for (amongst other things) PPS number and home address. Seems unusual to me. The course is FETAC acredited. 

Is it normal for them to look for PPS number in such circumstances?


----------



## Papercut (13 Jan 2010)

According to a post on this forum [broken link removed]

''_OFAAA does not collect PPS numbers in its own right or retain them.
Safety Solutions(Which has a contract from the Health @ Safety Authority
to run OFAAA) is registered with FETAC and collect PPS numbers for
FETAC- which is registered with the Dept of Social & Family Affairs.
All FETAC registered companies must collect the PPS numbers for FETAC,
otherwise you cannot be certified._''


----------



## Towger (13 Jan 2010)

Papercut said:


> _All FETAC registered companies must collect the PPS numbers for FETAC,
> otherwise you cannot be certified._''



Any links to the legislation which backs this up, or is it just a 'made up' rule?


----------



## Papercut (13 Jan 2010)

Towger said:


> Any links to the legislation which backs this up, or is it just a 'made up' rule?


You'd probably find that information on the FETAC website http://www.fetac.ie/ or by contacting them.

Going by this [broken link removed]

_'You will need the following data for each learner who is requesting certification:

-name
-PPSN
-gender
-date of birth
-etc etc_'

I suppose they could be making it up - anything is possible, but I doubt if they would go as far as to put it up on their website if it weren't above board.


----------



## Berni (13 Jan 2010)

Papercut said:


> I suppose they could be making it up - anything is possible, but I doubt if they would go as far as to put it up on their website if it weren't above board.



It is legit. See the list of authorised users and what they use it for here
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Topics/PPSN/Pages/rou.aspx#fetac


----------



## Complainer (14 Jan 2010)

Thanks for all responses, particularly Berni's. Good to know that the list from Welfare is available for checking at any time.


----------



## BetsyClark (20 Jan 2010)

I've done a few FETAC modules, and am now aiming for a qualification. They use your PPS number to link you with the modules you've done ... e.g. if I do 5 particular subjects at FETAC Level 6 I can get a "Full award" - a certificate/diploma qualification. If you study at different colleges or institutions you get different student numbers etc so the PPS number is your unique identifier.

Betsy


----------

